# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Почему Мадхва и другие вайшнавы терпимо относились к исламским и британским захватчикам?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Харе Кришна! Поклон вам Гададхар Панлит прабху!
Подскажите пожалуйста почему Мадхва, который в прошлом воплощении был воинственным Хануманом и Бхимой, не поднял народные массы на борьбу за независимость Индии и не завещал своим последователям мирянам сражаться с оккупантами?

Как он мог достигать консенсуса с мусульманами? Он вел полемику только с маявади, или были случаи когда его проповедь приводила к переходу
из ислама в вайшнавизм? А как представители других сампрадаи и джьётиш астрологи объясняли причины иноземных нашествий и поражений военного сословия? Также не понятно почему такой успешный борец с султанами как Кришнадеварая не объединился с Пратапарудрой ради освобождения всей Индии, а воевал с ним 7 лет?

То есть всё таки какие-то гуру призывали к вооруженно борьбе? В анг. Википедии не совсем ясно был ли Кришнадеварая Шри-вайшнавом или Брахма-вашнавом

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Харе Кришна, поклон в ответ!
Вероятно, эта тема всплывает в свете ныне происходящего переустройства мира.
Мы не современники Мадхвачарьи , так же как мало что знаем об устройстве империи в Виджаянагоре, которую вы упоминаете. Поэтому сложно говорить о действовавших тогда нимитта социальных течениях и т.п. 
Знаете ли, деятельность святых протекает где-то вне суетных событий мира, происходящих преобладающе под действием раджо-гуны.  Из истории жизни Мадхвачарьи видно, что он успешно проповедовал некоторым царям, и даже одному султану. Больше чем это я не знаю, это и не моя тема как будто.

----------

